# Anyone elses Dooka Mitt fall apart?



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

I've sent Dooka an email to ask this question, but just wondered if its happened to anyone else?

It was brand new delivered to me 6 months ago straight from them, its done maybe 15 washes of a car that's always snow foamed twice before a wash (basically it never gets dirty) its only been used with PH neutral shampoos and the vehicle is new so theres no sharp edges for the mitt to get damaged on from rust etc.

I only noticed when washing the other day little bits being left on the paintwork maybe 10mm long strands/clumps. When I looked its split through to the internal foam in 3 different places almost like its disintegrating?!?

Anyone experienced anything similar?

Jordan


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you wash it in hot water? you need to treat it fairly delicately. It'll do that if you boil it through the machine.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I use the Autoglym red noodle pad = excellent! Never bothered with those fancy named things, usually means a waste iof money.


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

JMDetailing said:


> Do you wash it in hot water? you need to treat it fairly delicately. It'll do that if you boil it through the machine.


Genuinely, no.

I have a fairly low tolerance for heat on my hands so its only ever luke warm. When I rinse it I never wring it to death either.

Jordan


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Jordan, we have responded to your email. although 6 months to a year is about right for most wash pads, being a natural product, some last longer than others, but are seeing an increase from pads sold around 6 months ago, so maybe we had a slightly sub standard hide compared to usual..

Just send us your address and we will pop a new one in the post for you. I am sorry if this pad failure has caused any inconvenience. We do tend to find, those who leave in a bag and leave damp get these issues..


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

great customer service there 

Wish everyone was like that.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

dooka said:


> Just send us your address and we will pop a new one in the post for you. I am sorry if this pad failure has caused any inconvenience.


Now that is customer service.

Get in, Dooka!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

We do try, being a small business, CS is very important to us. We realise that things can go wrong, but why quibble if a customer has a problem. It is our customers who keep us going, so are the most important part of our business and keeping them happy is even more important. 

I have spoken with the people who make for us, and told them our concerns about a possible batch of lesser quality hides. They have also said, being a natural product, sometimes the over all quality can sometimes slip slightly, I would say blame the sheep ..

Again, should anyone else have any issues or questions for us, please don't hesitate to contact us. We sometimes need a day or so to return calls, emails etc, and every now and then, one may slip by us, which when it does, I am horrified with myself. We are looking to grow and take someone on, so hopefully in the near future, we will be able to deal with every enquiry promptly..

We will also pop a small pad in the post for you, as a little sorry gift ..


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

You've convinced me to buy something from you just to support you as a small business. I'll do some browsing to see what I want. 

I really can't stand lazy values and poor customer service from big players.

Good on you guys.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I have four yes four dooka wash pads two which are over 18 months old and still going strong if I needed another it would be for another dooka pad :thumb:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Quality service!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you charge for postage, Dooka?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andystevens said:


> I use the Autoglym red noodle pad = excellent! Never bothered with those fancy named things, usually means a waste iof money.


usually but not so in this case 

used mine lots, with cold water in both buckets. rinsed under cold water after use and left to dry, no problems to report so far


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

We charge £4.95 for postage, we DO NOT make on postage, we often lose, especially on the bigger items, as they cost us £6.15 to post, plus envelopes, fuel to P.O etc. How ever, we do post out First Class Recorded, and they seem to be arriving next day. Had an email the other week stating how they ordered at 11.30 am and had their goods by 7.30am the next day..



I will set up a DW discount code later, so hold of ordering until later tonight ..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine fell apart in the exact same way as the OP's, i did expect more from it as i was told the quality of the was superiorly high but lasted the same as the meguiars one i had before . I only ever washed by hand with cold water after each use.

Never mind 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317610

Ill just add - the Washpad was great when i used it, i like the use of it


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've yet to try mine Rob, cheers for the great service also!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Quality customer service right there


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

even catching a badge or awkward bit of trim can tear sponges / mitts, not to say this is the case here but they do need treating with kid gloves really..


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

i am still yet to use mine from maybe 6+ months ago, just feels so soft! lol


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bought myself two new buckets today and I need a new wash mitt/pad so looks like this thread has come up perfectly in time, with customer service and reviews like that why look any further.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

That's a great example of fantastic customer service. I know that there are other companies on here too who pride themselves on treating the customer right and this only serves to maintain their excellent reputations. Well done Dooka, I hope you pick up many more orders as a result.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

You can't get any better customer care than that. Definately gets my vote and will be placing an order for a new one as my old one could do with going to Dw heaven.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sold now too , need some new mitts after dropping three in a week and binning them out of caution 

Order will be placed soon :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's surprising how long the natural mitts last if cared for, I have a similar mitt to the Dooka which has lasted over 3 years and still going strong 

Gonz.


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Fantastic - I'm just replying your email now.

Really appreciate the quick, honest reply and its not deterred me in any way from your products for the future. I would never normally post a thread like this, I just like the product so much I felt it warranted a check to see if it was normal.

Thanks again

Jordan


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

T.E.D. Jordan said:


> Fantastic - I'm just replying your email now.
> 
> Really appreciate the quick, honest reply and its not deterred me in any way from your products for the future. I would never normally post a thread like this, I just like the product so much I felt it warranted a check to see if it was normal.
> 
> ...


Ill admit I'm the same, i like it but for double money of others was curious if it was just mine.

Rob


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

rob_vrs, you should of contacted me over this. Fire you address over and we will be happy to replace yours also ..

Thank you for the kind words guys , as said, we do try to keep our customers and clients happy. I am not going to say that we provide the best customer service, as one or two issues can slip by, especially due to the amount of emails, pms etc I receive daily. Hard for one man to keep on top sometimes..

If anyone does have an issue that has gone un-answered, please don't hesitate to contact us, and we will try our best to rectify ..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

That is extremely good of you, thank you very much. 

Again it is a great wash pad and i loved mine.

Rob


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

dooka said:


> We do try, being a small business, CS is very important to us. We realise that things can go wrong, but why quibble if a customer has a problem. It is our customers who keep us going, so are the most important part of our business and keeping them happy is even more important.
> 
> I have spoken with the people who make for us, and told them our concerns about a possible batch of lesser quality hides. They have also said, being a natural product, sometimes the over all quality can sometimes slip slightly, I would say blame the sheep ..
> 
> ...


I had a few issues with some products from another small supplier and got exactly this sort of response, which is why i am a repeat customer of theirs. This is why when my wash mitt needs replacing it will be with a Dooka wash pad, great customer service is hard to find these days, so when i do find it i try to stick with the company involved. Nice one Dooka :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Right, replacement pads will be fired out to you all early next week ..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Received mine this morning, very much appreciate the service and look forward to using it on my new car and purchasing another in the future .


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Micro Fibre Madnes Incredimitt and it is fantastic. It has a really thick deep pile and it just glides over your paint work. do check it out, highly recommended.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had my dooka pad since WaxStock and have used it almost every weekend since. I always wash it out in my zaino bucket with the hose and plenty of clean cold water, squeeze out the excess water and give it a gentle wring out gently stretch it back out and then leave it over the side of the bucket in my shed to dry naturally.

Never had any issues....great wash media though.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Their out of stock, wanted one after reading this. My £2 asda noodlemits have seen better days, and I havent bought anything in ages!

Hey ho


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Had mine over 2 years and is still as good as the day it arrived.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> usually but not so in this case
> 
> used mine lots, with cold water in both buckets. rinsed under cold water after use and left to dry, no problems to report so far


Maybe I need to consider one or more of these then!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

beko1987 said:


> Their out of stock, wanted one after reading this. My £2 asda noodlemits have seen better days, and I havent bought anything in ages!
> 
> Hey ho


We should have stock next week , happy to let you know when in ..
Rob VRS, glad it turned up ok..


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

What is the best way of looking after these pads? I usually leave my pads & synthetic leathers in a bucket of water so they don't get contaminated in dust etc.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Our pads don't need a huge amount of looking after, with my personal pads, I rinse in warm water, GENTLY squeeze out and just leave to dry. I do find aggressive cleaning chemicals can degrade the hide, but then again, it is a natural product, so some will last longer than others..

A good way to wash them is in a washing machine on a gentle rinse cycle and gentle spin..

I know of people who leave in their buckets with no issues. Most problems start when allowed to be kept damp, this is when the bacteria kicks in and starts to eat away at the hide..


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

dooka said:


> Our pads don't need a huge amount of looking after, with my personal pads, I rinse in warm water, GENTLY squeeze out and just leave to dry. I do find aggressive cleaning chemicals can degrade the hide, but then again, it is a natural product, so some will last longer than others..
> 
> A good way to wash them is in a washing machine on a gentle rinse cycle and gentle spin..
> 
> I know of people who leave in their buckets with no issues. Most problems start when allowed to be kept damp, this is when the bacteria kicks in and starts to eat away at the hide..


Thanks, so I guess if it is kept actually in a bucket of water then the bacterior would drown lol anyway?
I rarely actually clean any pads as in washing out due to keeping them in water which loosens dirt generally.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

My First (large) pad is still going at around 18 months old, it is now only just starting to get to the point where I am thinking of stop using it and use the replacement dooka pad.

As expected the first wheel mitt wore out quicker, but still lasted over 12 months before holes wore through it, it's replacement however 'malted' after half a dozen or so washes.



dooka said:


> I will set up a DW discount code later, so hold of ordering until later tonight ..


Did you set this up? as my mitt is unusable now so I need to order some more. :thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump :thumb:



Gizmo68 said:


> My First (large) pad is still going at around 18 months old, it is now only just starting to get to the point where I am thinking of stop using it and use the replacement dooka pad.
> 
> As expected the first wheel mitt wore out quicker, but still lasted over 12 months before holes wore through it, it's replacement however 'malted' after half a dozen or so washes.
> 
> Did you set this up? as my mitt is unusable now so I need to order some more. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys, always great to receive good feedback..
We do try, but being such a small company, sometimes things can slip, but we try our best to give decent customer service. If we do slip, I know we can rely on you guys to let us know ..

DW5 is a discount code for you guys to use ..
Only a small discount I am afraid, but we have very small margins due to our tiny buying power ..


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cheers Rob, order placed :thumb:


----------

